# Libia, ucciso l'ambasciatore Usa



## Nick (12 Settembre 2012)

Bengasi (Libia), 12 settembre 2012 - Notte di follia a Bengasi: una folla inferocita ha assaltato e dato alle fiamme il consolato americano per protestare contro un film sull’Islam e sulla figura di Maometto ritenuto blasfemo. Nel violento attacco sono morti l'ambasciatore statunitense in Libia, Chris Stevens, e altri tre funzionari.
Obama: "Attacco oltraggioso"
Verso l'invio di marines per la lotta al terrorismo
DINAMICA DA CHIARIRE - Ancora tutta da chiarire la dinamica dell'assalto, in cui, secondo il sottosegretario libico agli Interni, Walis al-Sharif, ci sarebbe stato anche un coinvolgimento dei sostenitori dell’ex raìs Muammar Gheddafi. Secondo la ricostruzione fornita dal ministero dell'Interno libico, centinaia di persone che disponevano di armi pesanti e Rpg si sono radunate davanti al consolato Usa per protestare quando la tensione è diventata incontenibile e qualcuno ha cominciato a sparare. Immediata la reazione dei marines che proteggevano l’edificio e che hanno aperto il fuoco.

Nello scontro e nelle violenze seguite a questa prima fase sono morti due marines, mentre l’ambasciatore Stevens è rimasto soffocato dai fumi dell’incendio divampato all’interno. Intorno alle 5 del mattino, mentre da Tripoli arrivava un aereo per evacuare lo staff diplomatico americano, le forze libiche sono riuscite a trasferire il personale in un luogo giudicato più sicuro; ma i manifestanti libici sono riusciti comunque a individuarlo e lo hanno assaltato, uccidendo altri due funzionari e ferendo altre 14 persone.

OBAMA - Il presidente Barak Obama ha condannato con forza "l'attacco scellerato" di Bengasi. "Mentre gli Stati Uniti respingono ogni tentativo di denigrare le religioni degli altri - ha dichiarato il capo della casa Bianca in una nota alludendo al film incriminato - dobbiamo opporci in modo e inequivocabile a questa violenza senza senso che è costata la vita di servitori dello Stato". "Il popolo americani rivolge le sue preghiere alle famiglie di quanti abbiamo perso - ha sottolineato Obama - erano un simbolo dell’impegno americano per la libertà, la giustizia e la partnership con le nazioni e i popoli di tutto il mondo, in netto contrasto con quelli che hanno spietatamente preso le loro vite". 

Obama ha quindi elogiato l'ambasciatore Stevens, dicendosi "profondamente grato per il servizio reso" e definendolo "un rappresentante degli Stati Uniti coraggioso ed esemplare'' che si è impegnato fortemente per sostenete la transizione democratica in Libia. Barack Obama avrebbe deciso di inviare in Libia un reparto di marines specializzato nella lotta al terrorismo. Lo afferma una fonte del Pentagono.

CLIONTON - Il mondo "ha bisogno di altri Chris Stevens". Lo ha detto il segretario di stato americano, Hillary Clinton, durante una conferenza stampa in cui ha definito "insensato" l’assalto al consolato degli Stati Uniti a Bengasi, nell’est della Libia, costato la vita all’ambasciatore. "Ho parlato con sua sorella", ha aggiunto Clinton, "le ho detto che sarà ricordato come un eroe da molte nazioni". Il segretario di Stato americano ha ricordato che Stevens "ha iniziato a costruire le nostre relazioni con i rivoluzionari libici" e "ha rischiato la sua vita per cercare di fermare un tiranno" come Muammar Gheddafi. L’attentato, ha chiarito, è stato compiuto da un "gruppo selvaggio ma ristretto, non dal popolo o dal governo della Libia".

INNALZATA LA SICUREZZA - Obama ha ordinato all’amministrazione Usa di fornire tutte le necessarie misure di sicurezza per il personale americano in Libia e di aumentare la protezione delle missioni diplomatiche in tutto il mondo. Il sottosegretario libico agli Interni, Walis al-Sharif, ha dichiarato che le autorità libiche hanno rafforzato le misure di sicurezza nei pressi dei consolati occidentali a Bengasi.

LA CONDANNA DI TRIPOLI - La Libia ha presentato le sue scuse agli Stati Uniti per quanto avvenuto. L’attacco al consolato Usa di Bengasi è "contrario agli insegnamenti dell’Islam" - ha detto presidente dell’Assemblea nazionale, Mohamed el-Megarie - e Tripoli farà tutto il necessario per punire i responsabili. Condanna unanime è giunta da tutti i Paesi occidentali, compresa l'Italia.

IL VATICANO - Anche la Santa Sede ha condannato "la violenza inaccettabile" a Bengasi. "Le conseguenze gravissime delle ingiustificate offese e provocazioni alla sensibilità dei credenti musulmani sono ancora una volta evidenti in questi giorni, per le reazioni che suscitano, anche con risultati tragici, che a loro volta approfondiscono tensione ed odio, scatenando una violenza del tutto inaccettabile", ha detto il portavoce vaticano, padre Federico Lombardi. "Il rispetto profondo per le credenze, i testi, i grandi personaggi e i simboli delle diverse religioni - ha detto ancora Lombardi - è una premessa essenziale della convivenza pacifica dei popoli".

AL QAEDA - Intanto i siti di Al Qaeda affermano che la morte dell’ambasciatore Usa è "una reazione della milizia Ansar Al-Sharia alla conferma della morte di Abu al-Libi", numero 2 del gruppo terroristico, arrivata ieri da Ayman al Zawahiri.

PROTESTE ANALOGHE IN EGITTO - I manifestanti protestavano contro lo stesso film denunciato da migliaia di egiziani, in maggioranza salafiti, scesi in pazza martedì (nel giorno dell’anniversario degli attacchi dell’11 settembre agli Usa), davanti all’ambasciata Usa del Cairo, manifestanti che hanno rimosso la bandiera americana per sostituirla con un’insegna islamica.

Il film, intitolato 'L'innocenza dei musulmani', sarebbe stato prodotto da alcuni copti residenti negli Stati Uniti. A relaizzarlo è stato uno statunitense-israeliano, Sam Bacile, promotore immobiliare 54enne. Dopo le manifestazioni al Cairo, l’uomo si è nascosto in un luogo segreto ma, raggiunto telefonicamente, non ha ammorbidito le sue posizioni: "L’Islam è un cancro".

http://qn.quotidiano.net/esteri/2012/09/12/770953-libia-protesta-film-blasfemo.shtml

Non ho parole, non parlo oltre perchè sennò mi tocca violare il Regolamento.


----------



## cris (12 Settembre 2012)

Ma sti qua, sono normali di mente?

Possibile che la religione abbia traviato cosi le menti delle persone? siamo a livelli animaleschi

E poi uno non si deve arrabbiare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (12 Settembre 2012)

In realtà è un attentato vero e proprio e non dovrebbe c'entrare la religione



> Bengasi, attacco a consolato Usa. Ucciso l’ambasciatore, al Qaeda rivendica
> Ieri sera un gruppo di manifestanti ha assaltato il compound che ospita la rappresentanza americana. Uccisi anche un secondo funzionario e due marines. Smentita l'ipotesi che la protesta sia legata a "L'innocenza dei musulmani", film considerato "blasfemo" che già ieri aveva scatenato le proteste di migliaia di egiziani al Cairo. Rivendicazione dei siti qaedisti: "Vendetta per uccisione numero due Abu al-Libi"



http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...film-ritenuto-blasfemo-morto-e-ferito/349606/


----------



## Prinz (12 Settembre 2012)

so che non è la più popolare delle posizioni, ma i Musulmani li impalerei alla maiera dei turchi


----------



## Tifo'o (12 Settembre 2012)

Cerchiamo di evitare certe uscite per favore. Non degeneriamo il topic.. Fate i bravi


----------



## Marilson (12 Settembre 2012)

il film dovrebbe essere solo un pretesto, fonte CNN


----------



## Miro (12 Settembre 2012)

Si dice ci sia dietro Al-Quaeda dietro tutto questo.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (12 Settembre 2012)

Il problema dell'Islamismo è che per sua natura comprende ogni aspetto della vita, politica compresa e tutto ciò che non è conforme è sacrilego. Sperare nella democrazia è impossibile, anche perché sarebbe impossibile avere un partito al di fuori dell'Islam. Ma non dobbiamo stupirci più di tanto, il cristianesimo fino a pochi secoli fa non era molto diverso sotto questo aspetto.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (12 Settembre 2012)

Come sono loro, eravamo noi cento anni fa. Chi è "più avanti" esige sempre che chi è "più indietro" si adegui immediatamente.

Come anche nella questione ambientale, adesso l'Europa punta il dito contro la Cina quando noi nel nostro periodo di sviluppo industriale più forte abbiamo inquinato in lungo e in largo.


----------



## Doctore (12 Settembre 2012)

I toni troppo esagerati non vanno bene...pero dobbiamo anche capire che in medioriente gli estremisti sono la maggioranza e non la minoranza come tanti media vogliono far credere.Ma io ricordo su rai uno uno speciale sulla ''primavera araba'' in tunisia,c era una smielatura sul popolo che ha fatto rivoluzione sostenendo posizioni tipo che la tunisia vuole essere come l occidente,vuole la liberta,democrazia e tante altre belle parole.Poi dopo pochi mesi viene fuori un video di una condanna a morte di un paio di ragazzi che praticamente hanno scelto di diventare cristiani...sono stati decapitati.Perche non hanno fatto una manifestazione di condanna il ''glorioso'' popolo tunisino??!La storia antica da quel poco che ne so narra che i musulmani erano un popolo aperto e tollerante per certi aspetti...poi cambio qualcosa


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Come sono loro, eravamo noi cento anni fa. Chi è "più avanti" esige sempre che chi è "più indietro" si adegui immediatamente.
> 
> Come anche nella questione ambientale, adesso l'Europa punta il dito contro la Cina quando noi nel nostro periodo di sviluppo industriale più forte abbiamo inquinato in lungo e in largo.


Esatto, l'Islam è una religione che sta ancora attraversando il processo di civilizzazione, si spera che questo processo faccia presto il suo corso.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Esatto, l'Islam è una religione che sta ancora attraversando il processo di civilizzazione, si spera che questo processo faccia presto il suo corso.



Il cristianesimo l'ha già attraversato, e i risultati si vedono


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Il problema dell'Islamismo è che per sua natura comprende ogni aspetto della vita, politica compresa e tutto ciò che non è conforme è sacrilego. Sperare nella democrazia è impossibile, anche perché sarebbe impossibile avere un partito al di fuori dell'Islam. Ma non dobbiamo stupirci più di tanto, il cristianesimo fino a pochi secoli fa non era molto diverso sotto questo aspetto.





Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Come sono loro, eravamo noi cento anni fa. Chi è "più avanti" esige sempre che chi è "più indietro" si adegui immediatamente.
> 
> Come anche nella questione ambientale, adesso l'Europa punta il dito contro la Cina quando noi nel nostro periodo di sviluppo industriale più forte abbiamo inquinato in lungo e in largo.


.


----------



## prd7 (12 Settembre 2012)

Mi chiedo quale differenza ci sia tra queste repubbliche musulmane e governi in mano a Gheddafi e simili.


----------



## Harvey (12 Settembre 2012)

Il mito religioso è il mezzo più potente mai creato, usato come base psicologica, sopra la quale altri miti possono prosperare. [cit.]


----------



## Marilson (12 Settembre 2012)

sono sempre il primo a buttare acqua sul fuoco e a cercare di separare integralismo da cultura, ma questa volta l'hanno fatta troppo grossa


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il cristianesimo l'ha già attraversato, e i risultati si vedono



Almeno non si fanno più guerre religiose....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (13 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, ho visto il trailer del "film" di cui alcuni paesi musulmani si stanno lamentando, sono rimasto di sasso...

Pensavo fosse un film serio tipo documentario, invece guardate che razza di *******ta è!

Come si fa a prendersela per sta ******?


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Settembre 2012)

LOL,il protagonista sembra Zambrotta


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2012)

Come sempre c'è chi salta a conclusioni razziste senza sapere niente di concreto... è stato detto che in realtà questo attentato era premeditato e questo del film è solo un pretesto... io cmq sti topic non li aprirei più altrimenti se si rispettasse alla lettera il nuovo regolamento ci dovrebbero essere tanti ban ogni volta...


----------



## Gre-No-Li (13 Settembre 2012)

Storicamente sono le religioni monoteiste (ebraismo, cristianesimo, islamismo) le meno tolleranti e le più assolutiste nei confronti delle altre religioni o credenze, ed è abbastanza normale (nella Bibbia vengono passate a fil di spada intere città durante la conquista della Terra promessa) perché, in un certo senso, un'unica divinità è molto più 'gelosa' delle proprie prerogative. Una religione politeista può facilmente aggiungere al proprio pantheon divinità non originarie, quindi, da questo punto di vista, è più 'tollerante'.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (13 Settembre 2012)

Parli saggiamente Gre-No-Li. Basti pensare alla Roma politeista sempre pronta ad aggiungere divinità forestiere al suo pantheon. Lì però il _Pontifex_ era un magistrato a tutti gli effetti e la religione una vera e propria istituzione statale che non contaminava la quotidianità del _civis_ medio.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Settembre 2012)

Si,ma a piano a dire "Eh,ma anche noi,una volta...",eh. 
Nietzsche era liberissimo di scrivere "il cristianesimo è una pianta velenosa" senza che nessuno gli abbia torto un capello,Carducci scrisse L'Inno a Satana nella cattolicissima Italia nel 1865 etc.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (13 Settembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Si,ma a piano a dire "Eh,ma anche noi,una volta...",eh.
> Nietzsche era liberissimo di scrivere "il cristianesimo è una pianta velenosa" senza che nessuno gli abbia torto un capello,Carducci scrisse L'Inno a Satana nella cattolicissima Italia nel 1865 etc.


Infatti io ho detto fino ad alcuni secoli fa...diciamo che, più o meno, è durata fino al XVII secolo/inizi XVIII. L'unico stato islamico che è diventato laico da un po' è la Turchia, pur tra contraddizioni sempre presenti.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Infatti io ho detto fino ad alcuni secoli fa...diciamo che, più o meno, è durata fino al XVII secolo/inizi XVIII. L'unico stato islamico che è diventato laico da un po' è la Turchia, pur tra contraddizioni sempre presenti.



La Turchia in realtà con Erdogan sta tornando ad essere uno stato religioso,di questo passo anche per loro il laicismo sarà un miraggio.


----------



## Canonista (13 Settembre 2012)

Obama parte alla conquista


----------



## Gre-No-Li (13 Settembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> La Turchia in realtà con Erdogan sta tornando ad essere uno stato religioso,di questo passo anche per loro il laicismo sarà un miraggio.



Beh, finora le donne girano senza velo, senza burka, senza chador, nelle gare di atletica portano i pantaloncini...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (13 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Beh, finora le donne girano senza velo, senza burka, senza chador, nelle gare di atletica portano i pantaloncini...



Ci sono stato quest'estate in Turchia e ho notato che in realtà il velo e lo portano ancora,anche se principalmente le donne più anziane.

Però insomma,Erdogan è un conservatore che vuole vietare l'aborto,con lui i Turchi non sono certo messi benissimo.

Poi sono d'accordo pure io che la Turchia è anni luce avanti rispetto a Paesi come Pakistan,Siria,Arabia Saudita,Giordania etc. etc.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (13 Settembre 2012)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Ci sono stato quest'estate in Turchia e ho notato che in realtà il velo e lo portano ancora,anche se principalmente le donne più anziane.
> 
> Però insomma,Erdogan è un conservatore che vuole vietare l'aborto,con lui i Turchi non sono certo messi benissimo.
> 
> Poi sono d'accordo pure io che la Turchia è anni luce avanti rispetto a Paesi come Pakistan,Siria,Arabia Saudita,Giordania etc. etc.



Certe usanze sono lente a morire, però in Turchia una donna il velo lo porta se vuole, sotto i Talebani parlare di volontà della donna era una bestemmia.


----------



## Doctore (13 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Infatti io ho detto fino ad alcuni secoli fa...diciamo che, più o meno, è durata fino al XVII secolo/inizi XVIII. L'unico stato islamico che è diventato laico da un po' è la Turchia, pur tra contraddizioni sempre presenti.


C'e una cosa come l'illuminisimo'' che i paesi musulmani non hanno mai vissuto.Per i paesi mediorientali vedo un futuro molto nero dal punto di vista economico(petrolio finito fra un ottantina d anni) e sara una catastrofe enorme con ripercussioni gravi sui paesi occidentali.


----------



## Miro (13 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Obama parte alla conquista



It's time for some democracy


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

in realtà ,mi pare,.solo un aspetto estremo dell'islamismo è cosi violento,il resto mi pare sia più aperto di quanto si creda.

poi questi son deliquenti che usano l'islamismo come un pretesto come fu usato nelle crociate,ma la situazione è rovente inutile negarlo se poi c'è dietro alqueda auguri....

sono curioso di vedere cosa succederà (spero niente di male e che vada tutto bene)con la visita (coraggiosa) di benedetto xvi (che invita tanto al dialogo con i mussulmani) in libano, non a caso va in un paese islamico.

Il clima che si stà creando mi preoccupa si rischia di degenerare in razzismo e populismo,ma si rischia anche che estremisti islamici e terrosti di alqueda ci vadano a nozze con sto clima.


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2012)

Il film è solo un pretesto, dietro come al solito c'è Al-Quaeda. Questo però non giustifica comunque il comportamento di una società ancora troppo arretrata dal punto di vista religioso.



Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Come sono loro, eravamo noi cento anni fa. Chi è "più avanti" esige sempre che chi è "più indietro" si adegui immediatamente.
> 
> Come anche nella questione ambientale, adesso l'Europa punta il dito contro la Cina quando noi nel nostro periodo di sviluppo industriale più forte abbiamo inquinato in lungo e in largo.



Questo è assolutamente vero. I problemi cominciano quando, però, quest'arretratezza porta al conflitto con l'occidente. In medioriente non possono pretendere che l'occidente si adatti SEMPRE al loro modo di vivere. E questo soprattutto perchè loro, essendo in notevole maggioranza estremisti, non rispettano per niente la cultura occidentale e le sue vedute, senza dare nemmeno un pelino di apertura.


----------



## Canonista (14 Settembre 2012)

Miro ha scritto:


> It's time for some democracy


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (14 Settembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il film è solo un pretesto, dietro come al solito c'è Al-Quaeda. Questo però non giustifica comunque il comportamento di una società ancora troppo arretrata dal punto di vista religioso.
> 
> 
> 
> Questo è assolutamente vero. I problemi cominciano quando, però, quest'arretratezza porta al conflitto con l'occidente. In medioriente non possono pretendere che l'occidente si adatti SEMPRE al loro modo di vivere. E questo soprattutto perchè loro, essendo in notevole maggioranza estremisti, non rispettano per niente la cultura occidentale e le sue vedute, senza dare nemmeno un pelino di apertura.



Il problema che allora si pone è: comportarci come loro e buttarci in un muro contro muro culturale e sociale, oppure dimostrarci davvero _aperti_ e _occidentali_ e non cadere nel loro fango. Attaccano le nostre ambasciate? I colpevoli vanno appesi per le palle, è giustissimo. Ma vanno puniti quando sbagliano, non a prescindere come succede in determinate parti di Italia, per esempio. Dove a priori si vietano moschee.


----------



## Ataraxia (14 Settembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il film è solo un pretesto, dietro come al solito c'è Al-Quaeda. Questo però non giustifica comunque il comportamento di una società ancora troppo arretrata dal punto di vista religioso.
> 
> 
> 
> Questo è assolutamente vero. I problemi cominciano quando, però, quest'arretratezza porta al conflitto con l'occidente. In medioriente non possono pretendere che l'occidente si adatti SEMPRE al loro modo di vivere. E questo soprattutto perchè loro, essendo in notevole maggioranza estremisti, non rispettano per niente la cultura occidentale e le sue vedute, senza dare nemmeno un pelino di apertura.



Noi occidentali invece siamo famosi per rispettare le altre culture,parlo in generale non dei terroristi.A me sembra che diventiamo sempre più arroganti nel pretendere che gli altri riconoscano come giusta la nostra cultura e come sbagliate tutte le altre.


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il cristianesimo l'ha già attraversato, e i risultati si vedono




ha anche portato a tante iniziative umanitarie di origine cristiana,e a tanti movimenti che si occupano del prossimo,penso ai focolarini alla caritas ecc...


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2012)

Quello che intendo dire è che la religione non deve globalizzarsi, altrimenti non è piu religione. Il cristianesimo si è globalizzato, e infatti il numero di credenti reali è calato a picco


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Noi occidentali invece siamo famosi per rispettare le altre culture,parlo in generale non dei terroristi.A me sembra che diventiamo sempre più arroganti nel pretendere che gli altri riconoscano come giusta la nostra cultura e come sbagliate tutte le altre.




vero anche questo. Ma non dimenticare per esempio cosa succede in pakistan a chi è di cultura cristiana,la bambina di 12 anni arrestata perchè cristiana ecc..purtroppo non son cose che fan notizia.

noi vero pretendiamo che quello che diciamo noi sia legge,ma anche dall'altra parte si trovano muri a volte,e dialoghi rari o ostacolati dai terroristi.


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quello che intendo dire è che la religione non deve globalizzarsi, altrimenti non è piu religione. Il cristianesimo si è globalizzato, e infatti il numero di credenti reali è calato a picco



fatico a seguire il ragionamento me lo puoi spiegare?


----------



## Ataraxia (14 Settembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> vero anche questo. Ma non dimenticare per esempio cosa succede in pakistan a chi è di cultura cristiana,la bambina di 12 anni arrestata perchè cristiana ecc..purtroppo non son cose che fan notizia.
> 
> noi vero pretendiamo che quello che diciamo noi sia legge,ma anche dall'altra parte si trovano muri a volte,e dialoghi rari o ostacolati dai terroristi.



Si è vero,c'è intolleranza da entrambe le parti ma siamo noi a descriverci come democratici,portatori di libertà,virtuosi salvatori di tutti i popoli del mondo.Per me democrazia non è tanto nel concetto di "la maggioranza vince" ma nel fatto che a ogni minoranza debba spettare pari dignità.


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Si è vero,c'è intolleranza da entrambe le parti ma siamo noi a descriverci come democratici,portatori di libertà,virtuosi salvatori di tutti i popoli del mondo.Per me democrazia non è tanto nel concetto di "la maggioranza vince" ma nel fatto che a ogni minoranza debba spettare pari dignità.



concordo in pieno


----------



## Corpsegrinder (14 Settembre 2012)

Bah,liberi di darmi del criptofascionaziberluscoleghista,ma per me non tutte le culture hanno pari dignità. E comunque provo profonda tristezza per il fatto che ormai la "cultura" e con essa la religione sono diventate una foglia di fico per le peggio aberrazioni.
Qui mi fermo per rispettare il regolamento.


----------



## juventino (14 Settembre 2012)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Il problema che allora si pone è: comportarci come loro e buttarci in un muro contro muro culturale e sociale, oppure dimostrarci davvero _aperti_ e _occidentali_ e non cadere nel loro fango. Attaccano le nostre ambasciate? I colpevoli vanno appesi per le palle, è giustissimo. Ma vanno puniti quando sbagliano, non a prescindere come succede in determinate parti di Italia, per esempio. Dove a priori si vietano moschee.



Ma io infatti ho scritto in quel modo partendo da questo presupposto, ovvero nel caso che noi rispettiamo la loro cultura. Gli unici che vanno puniti sono appunto coloro che sbagliano.



Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Noi occidentali invece siamo famosi per rispettare le altre culture,parlo in generale non dei terroristi.A me sembra che diventiamo sempre più arroganti nel pretendere che gli altri riconoscano come giusta la nostra cultura e come sbagliate tutte le altre.



Se parliamo in generale questo è vero, noi occidentali ormai siamo tanto presuntuosi da credere che tutto ciò che facciamo sia giusto e sinonimo di democrazia. Questo però non toglie che il loro mondo (parlo dei paesi estremisti) sia ancora molto arretrato (come una volta lo eravamo noi).


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Settembre 2012)

A quanto pare sta scoppiando il finimondo in tutti i paesi arabi, stanno attaccando tutte le ambasciate

*Film Maometto, mondo islamico in rivolta. Assalto alle ambasciate in Sudan: 3 morti*


> Una vittima anche in Libano dove il Papa è in visita ufficiale. Dilaga ovunque la protesta contro la pellicola "blasfema". A Khartoum assaltate le sedi diplomatiche di Usa, Gran Bretagna Germania. Proteste e scontri anche in Egitto. Manifestazioni in Bangladesh, con 10mila persone in piazza a Dacca, in Malaysia e in Indonesia. Scontri e spari in Tunisia


http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...to-usa-chiuso-spazio-aereo-di-bengasi/352124/


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2012)

Perdonatemi ma liberta e democrazia e' una cosa che deve essere nel dna di ogni essere umano,razze(se esistono),religioni ecc..Poi le diffrenze culuturali per esempio la poligamia,il pregare verso una croce o un buddha,non mangiare carne di maiale,non bere alcol ecc sono elementi da rispettare e accettare.La differenza tra l occidente e il mondo islamico e' una sola,noi occidentali quando bush e' andato in guerra in iraq abbiamo manifestato il nostro dissenso,quando in medioriente muore un occidentale o qualche terrorista si fa saltare in aria nessuno dice nulla o al massimo stappano una bottiglia di gazzosa visto che il vino non lo possono bere.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (14 Settembre 2012)

Pare ci sia una super allerta internazionale per sto cavolo di film ******, incredibile...

*Film su Maometto, Fbi: “La protesta può dilagare”. Evacuate due università Usa*



> *Nel frattempo in Inghilterra un centinaio di persone si sono date appuntamento a Londra di fronte all'ambasciata Usa per manifestare contro la pellicola incriminata. Il produttore del video: "Non sono pentito, rifarei tutto". Massima allerta anche in Italia: rafforzate misure su obiettivi sensibili*



http://www.ilfattoquotidiano.it/201...ebbe-dilagare-anche-negli-stati-uniti/352871/


----------



## Ataraxia (14 Settembre 2012)

Tutta questa storia paradossalmente avrà come risultato quello di aiutare proprio la parte estremista ad ottenere l'appoggio della popolazione araba e magari prendere il potere politico.Altro che primavera.


----------



## Prinz (14 Settembre 2012)

il relativismo culturale non giustifica la barbarie e il fanatismo. Questi sono i danni della religione (rectius: di certe religioni) e sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. "eh, ma bisogna separare l'aspetto religioso da quello politico". No, perché DI FATTO certe religioni e - nel caso di specie -l'Islam sono intrinsecamente totalizzanti rispetto alla realtà fenomenica. "eh, ma la religione è solo un pretesto per conseguire altri scopi". Eh beh, peggio ancora...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2012)

che casino hanno attaccato tutti insieme...certo che si sono organizzati bene


----------



## Ataraxia (14 Settembre 2012)

Eppure c'era un tempo in cui i terroristi non erano tanto mal visti...ecco come un giornale descriveva Bin Laden 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## prd7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Ma ora state scoprendo che questa primavera araba era finalizzata a dei governi di matrice islamica? Non mi sembrava molto difficile da capire, e noi occidentali li abbiamo aiutati. I nostri obiettivi, però, erano quelli di guadagnare molto dal punto di vista economico non quello di liberare questi stati da pseudo dittature.


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Eppure c'era un tempo in cui i terroristi non erano tanto mal visti...ecco come un giornale descriveva Bin Laden
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Tutt ora Bin laden e' considerato un martire nel mondo islamico dalla maggioranza


----------



## Ataraxia (14 Settembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Tutt ora Bin laden e' considerato un martire nel mondo islamico dalla maggioranza



Si ma quando a scriverlo è un giornale occidentale è preoccupante no?


----------



## prd7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Si ma quando a scriverlo è un giornale occidentale è preoccupante no?



L'america in passato era pappa e ciccia sia con Bin Laden sia con Saddam. L'america ha sempre badato ai suoi interessi, sono coloro che ritengono di dover dominare il mondo, l'hanno fatto sempre con la loro politca espansionistica.


----------



## Ataraxia (14 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> L'america in passato era pappa e ciccia sia con Bin Laden sia con Saddam. L'america ha sempre badato ai suoi interessi, sono coloro che ritengono di dover dominare il mondo, l'hanno fatto sempre con la loro politca espansionistica.



In quel periodo il nemico era il comunismo,hanno armato e addestrato i terroristi per usarli contro i sovietici.Praticamente hanno contribuito alla loro creazione.Good job.


----------



## PyramidHead (14 Settembre 2012)

I Musulmani non sono neanche degni di essere chiamati essere umani. Dovrebbero estinguersi al più presto e il mondo compierebbe un passo avanti complessivo di qualche centinaio di anni.


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Si ma quando a scriverlo è un giornale occidentale è preoccupante no?


No.Perche in occidente e' abbastanza risaputo che USA/occidente si sono comportati in modo vergognoso in certe situazioni(Pinochet,Sha in Iran,Bin laden,omicidi,ecc...giusto per fare degli esempi).Il comportamento della cultura islamica integralista e dell odio verso l occidente non ha nessuna giustificazione...Voglio che i musulmani scendono in piazza contro bin laden,contro i kamikaze,rifiuto della violenza sulle donne,contro la SHARIA,contro quelli che mozzano le teste solo perche si e' cambiata religione da islamico a cattolico(vedi tunisia dove c e stata la famosa primavera araba)...insomma e' piu facil che vinca al superenalotto


----------



## Ataraxia (14 Settembre 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> No.Perche in occidente e' abbastanza risaputo che USA/occidente si sono comportati in modo vergognoso in certe situazioni(Pinochet,Sha in Iran,Bin laden,omicidi,ecc...giusto per fare degli esempi).Il comportamento della cultura islamica integralista e dell odio verso l occidente non ha nessuna giustificazione...Voglio che i musulmani scendono in piazza contro bin laden,contro i kamikaze,rifiuto della violenza sulle donne,contro la SHARIA,contro quelli che mozzano le teste solo perche si e' cambiata religione da islamico a cattolico(vedi tunisia dove c e stata la famosa primavera araba)...insomma e' piu facil che vinca al superenalotto



Ma hai ragione,spero si capisca che non condivido certe cose.Quello che non sopporto è l'atteggiamento americano.Quello che hanno fatto in Cile è disgustoso,insieme alla commemorazione per l'11/9 dovrebbero anche farne una per quel popol la vita di un americano vale più di quella di un cileno?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=190]PyramidHead[/MENTION] 
*Lo avevo gia detto in prima pagina, ora basta! Commenti del genere non saranno piu tollerati*


----------



## tamba84 (14 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> il relativismo culturale non giustifica la barbarie e il fanatismo. Questi sono i danni della religione (rectius: di certe religioni) e sono sotto gli occhi di tutti. "eh, ma bisogna separare l'aspetto religioso da quello politico". No, perché DI FATTO certe religioni e - nel caso di specie -l'Islam sono intrinsecamente totalizzanti rispetto alla realtà fenomenica. "eh, ma la religione è solo un pretesto per conseguire altri scopi". Eh beh, peggio ancora...



nel mondo islamico però vi è separazione tra sciti e sunniti sull'aspetto politica.


----------



## Doctore (14 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Ma hai ragione,spero si capisca che non condivido certe cose.Quello che non sopporto è l'atteggiamento americano.Quello che hanno fatto in Cile è disgustoso,insieme alla commemorazione per l'11/9 dovrebbero anche farne una per quel popol la vita di un americano vale più di quella di un cileno?


Ogni popolo ricorda i propi morti come fanno gli ebrei in israele,i palestinesi,italiani ecc...


----------



## patriots88 (15 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Ma hai ragione,spero si capisca che non condivido certe cose.Quello che non sopporto è l'atteggiamento americano.Quello che hanno fatto in Cile è disgustoso,insieme alla commemorazione per l'11/9 dovrebbero anche farne una per quel popol la vita di un americano vale più di quella di un cileno?



Ma che stai dicendo??


----------



## Isao (15 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha scritto:


> Ma hai ragione,spero si capisca che non condivido certe cose.Quello che non sopporto è l'atteggiamento americano.Quello che hanno fatto in Cile è disgustoso,insieme alla commemorazione per l'11/9 dovrebbero anche farne una per quel popol la vita di un americano vale più di quella di un cileno?


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

Ataraxia ha dannatamente ragione... gli americani sono sempre stati sostenitori di dittature. In cile hanno appoggiato Pinochet infatti archivi declassificati degli USA provano che gli Stati Uniti d'America approvarono fondi per azioni che prevenissero l'elezione di Allende e, più tardi, per destabilizzare il suo governo. Il ruolo degli USA nel colpo stesso non è stato stabilito, ma un documento rilasciato dalla CIA nel 2000, intitolato "CIA Activities in Chile", rivelava che l'agenzia americana supportò attivamente la giunta militare prima e dopo il rovesciamento di Allende e che essa fece di molti ufficiali di Pinochet degli agenti pagati dalla CIA o dai militari USA, anche se l'agenzia sapeva che erano coinvolti in sistematiche e ampie violazioni dei diritti umani.


----------



## Ataraxia (15 Settembre 2012)

Dico esattamente quello che ha scritto prd7


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

L'Occidente non capirà mai quella cultura. Lì la religione è VISSUTA, in Occidente no, da nessuno.
Se qualcuno VIVESSE il cattolicesimo, se ne vedrebbero delle """belle""". Soprattutto le donne.


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2012)

La situazione sta seriamente degenerando.


----------



## patriots88 (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma che discorsi sono che gli americani devono commemorare i morti CILENI come i caduti dell' 11 settembre.

Ognuno commemora i SUOI morti



The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'Occidente non capirà mai quella cultura. Lì la religione è VISSUTA, in Occidente no, da nessuno.



Ah beh... Allora son giustificati.


----------



## tamba84 (15 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> L'Occidente non capirà mai quella cultura. Lì la religione è VISSUTA, in Occidente no, da nessuno.
> Se qualcuno VIVESSE il cattolicesimo, se ne vedrebbero delle """belle""". Soprattutto le donne.




be nella bibib aun certo cattolicesimo è criticato da gesù,basta vedere l'esempio della lapidazione,


----------

